# Baby delivery in London



## river (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

We are moving to London in few months and would like to ask for some help here.

My wife is pregnant and we are also thinking about giving birth in UK. 

Is there a possibility that health insurance will cover all baby delivery costs even she will be 7 months pregnant when insurance will be taken?

What is approx. cost of delivery without insurance in private hospitals?

Also, any other information would be very helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

If your wife is booked into a private hospital, but has an emergency requiring NHS care, or if caught out away from area it will be free, if you are from Europe you should not have to pay very much,or even get care free. The country is buckling under the cost of 'health tourists' who deliberately come to the UK to give birth. When you arrive, and you are planning to live here, register with a gp who will refer you to a midwife/hospital. If only coming over for her to give birth, please do not abuse our system.


----------



## river (Jul 18, 2011)

bunty16 said:


> If your wife is booked into a private hospital, but has an emergency requiring NHS care, or if caught out away from area it will be free, if you are from Europe you should not have to pay very much,or even get care free. The country is buckling under the cost of 'health tourists' who deliberately come to the UK to give birth. When you arrive, and you are planning to live here, register with a gp who will refer you to a midwife/hospital. If only coming over for her to give birth, please do not abuse our system.


We are moving in London to live and work and that is the only reason why we are still considering to give birth maybe there.....not to abuse your or any other system.

However, thank you very much for info!


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

river said:


> We are moving in London to live and work and that is the only reason why we are still considering to give birth maybe there.....not to abuse your or any other system.
> 
> However, thank you very much for info!


I wish you both well,did not mean to imply you were aiming to abuse the system personally. Just don't be in a hurry to purchase expensive health insurance, as you may not need to do this. Try asking other members from your country about health care, or go on the NHS website.


----------



## river (Jul 18, 2011)

bunty16 said:


> I wish you both well,did not mean to imply you were aiming to abuse the system personally. Just don't be in a hurry to purchase expensive health insurance, as you may not need to do this. Try asking other members from your country about health care, or go on the NHS website.


Thanks.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't believe that Croatia is a full member of the EU as yet and therefore you may not be eligible to partake in EU across-border facilities.

NHS treatment is non chargeable for people normally resident in the UK. There is a clause which asks if the person has automatic right to take up permanent residency. Do you have this right? or are you entering the UK on a Visa for your work.

Look at the following information:-

Are you taking up or resuming permanent residence in the UK? : Department of Health - Health care

If you decide to take out Private health Insurance please ensure that the policy will cover pregnancy - many policies do not.


----------



## river (Jul 18, 2011)

Crawford said:


> I don't believe that Croatia is a full member of the EU as yet and therefore you may not be eligible to partake in EU across-border facilities.
> 
> NHS treatment is non chargeable for people normally resident in the UK. There is a clause which asks if the person has automatic right to take up permanent residency. Do you have this right? or are you entering the UK on a Visa for your work.
> 
> If you decide to take out Private health Insurance please ensure that the policy will cover pregnancy - many policies do not.


You are right, Croatia is still not full member of EU and will hopefully become in 2013.

I do not believe that Private Health Insurance will cover pregnancy retrospectively, only if pregnancy happens after you take insurance.

Thank you for info and useful link as well!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

river said:


> You are right, Croatia is still not full member of EU and will hopefully become in 2013.
> 
> I do not believe that Private Health Insurance will cover pregnancy retrospectively, only if pregnancy happens after you take insurance.
> 
> Thank you for info and useful link as well!


you are almost certainly right - and it might not even cover if you have the policy from before the pregnancy


when I still lived in the UK we had private healthcare from long before I became pregnant

I developed rare a condition during the pregnancy which may or may not have been caused by the pregnancy - it meant that I was hospitalised from 30 weeks until after the birth

because it _might_ have been caused by the pregnancy the insurance company refused payment for a private room - or indeed anything else


----------



## Casypeia (Jun 13, 2011)

River, 
I got answer from our ministry which says:

"povodom Vašeg upita koji se odnosi na ostvarivanje zdravstvene zaštite tijekom boravka u Velikoj Britaniji izvješćujemo Vas da je Republika Hrvatska sklopila sporazum o socijalnom osiguranju s Velikom Britanijom koji se primjenjuje temeljem sukcesije na način da državljani Velike Britanije uz predočenje ****vnice koriste punu zdravstvenu zaštitu na teritoriju Republike Hrvatske čije troškove snosi Republika Hrvatska, a isto tako državljani Republike Hrvatske koriste uz predočenje ****vnice punu zdravstvenu zaštitu na teritoriju Velike Britanije."

In short, if you have health insurance in Croatia, by the agreement made you have the same insurance in GB as long as your permanent residency is in Croatia, and you pay your insurance in any way. Same goes for Brits visiting Croatia.

Hope it helps!


----------

